# So here's what i was thinking.....



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

*Snow Removal Prices*
1.5"-3": $25
3"-6": $30
6"-9": $35
9"-12": $40
12"+: $50​
-Standard rate for driveways up to 70' is stated above.

-Rate for driveways 70' - 110' add $3 to each price.

-Rate for driveways 110' - 150' add $6 to each price.

-Rate for driveways 150' - 200' add $10 to each price.

-Rate for any driveway longer than 200' will be negotiated.

-Salt application is additional $10 with removal of snow.

-Salt application is $15 without removal of snow.

thats is what the paper that i leave the customer with will look like. what do you guys think? keep in mind i am using a snow thrower and not a plow. what about the prices? any advice is good advice.

Thanks
-Brian-


----------



## AlaskaShooTer (Aug 2, 2006)

*Driveways*

Brian:

I may be missing something but do you set a width on your driveway width. I've been blowing my driveway here in Alaska for the past 20 years and your prices seem "very" reasonable for the work I've put into keeping my driveway clear. The only problem is see is someone who has a driveway xxx feet long but if for some reason they have it double wide you're going to be blowing a lot of extra square feet for the agreed upon price at no extra charge. 8', 10' 12' I'm not sure what the average driveway width is buy mine is narrow at the front and then goes to double wide and then some.

Food for thought.

George


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Say i get $45 for a driveway up to 70' plowing, easy and quick and be done in 10min. As a fact snowblowing will take longer, maybe double the time...so why so cheap, $25? I know youre using less fuel but its taking longer and its all physical work. Just curious because ive never priced anything based on snowblowing before.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

06HD BOSS said:


> Say i get $45 for a driveway up to 70' plowing, easy and quick and be done in 10min. As a fact snowblowing will take longer, maybe double the time...so why so cheap, $25? I know youre using less fuel but its taking longer and its all physical work. Just curious because ive never priced anything based on snowblowing before.


If I am the customer, I wouldn't care if you use a blower or plow....unfortunately, unless you can sell it on quality (a blower does a much cleaner job--or there are adjacent tight areas to clean out where a blower works better) then you have to compete with the going rate of a plow.

As we all know, customers don't really care how much time it takes us---except for one thing that might matter here----if you have to blow out more than one 70' driveway before people get out for work in the morning, then you better start early and with a larger strom, the time will be substantially longer than with a plow.

I'm not sure how you can compete with a plow on larger areas. I can see the 30 ft driveway advantage, but it seems theres a cutoff of opportunity -----I wouldn't pay $40 for a guy with a blower when I can get it done for $25 with a plow...just my $0.02.

There are many guys here using blowers.....like to hear their input on this one.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

the reason for not charging more is because of plows. i have to compete with their pricing and around here i think that a plow is being dropped for around $25-$35. so i cant really charge more because then somebody would see the price of a plow and say oh well why not just get this guy to do it (not me). i considered the width but around here most driveways are doubles. should i put on there that all those prices are for single and double wide driveways? and say that triple wides are up for discussion? thanks for the replies everything helps


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Brian's Lawn said:


> *Snow Removal Prices*
> 1.5"-3": $25
> 3"-6": $30
> 6"-9": $35
> ...


----------



## Mad Mulcher (Sep 19, 2006)

Brian,
I don't have time to do all the math for you, but you do need to start running some numbers here to get a better perspective on the situation. If you charge $25 for a 50' drive and $31 for a 150' drive, that means that you tripled the time it took to blow the drive for an extra $6. You know the extra 45 minutes it took you to do that last 100' is worth more than $6. You can't compete with a plow truck on that because the last 100' would take a plow truck 30 seconds instead of 45 minutes. I think you can make good payup on drives under 70' or so. The longer drives? FUGETTABOUTIT! Stick with the work that will be profitable for the equipment that you run. Good luck and keep us posted how you season goes! 

Mad Mulcher


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

i am new to the business. this is my first year. Gicon i see where you are coming from. thank you for pointing that out about making $60 for 2 storms and $40 for one of the equal amount to snow. i didnt catch that and i think it is due to my inexperience. so are you saying i should measure the drive and look at it and say well..... ill do it for $30 when x.x amout of snow is on the ground. what is the trigger for you guys to drop the plows? and i am most definetly not trying to undercut anybody. i think that driveways around my area go for anywhere from $25-$40. i will try to stay away from the really long ones tho


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

believe me if i could afford a plow i most definetly would. i wouldnt think twice about it. even if i had an ATV and a plow i would be happy.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

should i just write down the price and hand it to them and sign it and say this is what i will blow your driveway for? help me out here?


----------



## rayf268 (Oct 13, 2006)

Brian, I too am fairly inexperinced But You might want to think about bidding each job or putting out your flyer that gives a price range ie. 

clean & salt your drive for $30- $60 depending on size, snowfall, exc, larger drives priced accordingly
then when you get calls you can come out to there place and while walking the drive to the door drop your price starting at 2in. bait them by telling them you can do there walks and be done before there off to work, then go in to the snowfall scale and throw in the salt . you might want to price salt by size also you don't want to use 100# on a 150ft drive and charge same for a 50# where you only charge $10. 
I know most plows don't start runnig here tell 2in thats when I go. 
you might want to call snow removel services in you area and see what they charge for a given size drive and see if they do walks and salt. you want to get what your worth . I think most people will tell you about there pricing for the reason some here have already put out so you don't underbid


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

when people call me for an estimate i go and look at their driveway before giving them any figure. Everyone on the phone tries to tell you what thier driveway looks like...... You have to LOOK AT IT FIRST!!! What if Aunt Lizzies rose bushes are planted all along both sides of the DW!!??? That means more payup


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Brians, KISS Method. Keep It Simple Stupid.
Hi Ma'am, my name is Brian, I am going to do your driveway for $30 on a 6" storm, $45 on a 9" storm, and $60 on a 12" storm. Thank you. Have a good day. Forget about the length and all that crap. Ive never meassured any driveway before. And like someone said a couple of posts ago, dont give yourself away for an extra $6. Look at the house, look at the value of the property, $25 or 30 or 40 is not a ton of money to most people. Sell them on service and satisfaction. You will never be able to buy a plow if you dont go out now, and make the most amount of money while maximizing your equipment.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

i see where you guys are soming from about looking at the property and bidding accordingly. i think what i will do is simply write down the price i am willing to do it at and gie it them and say that salt is an extra $10. i will also add the ammount of snow in there. for instance $30 up to six inches. $45 6-10" and $60 for 10" and up. hows that sound to you guys?


----------



## Mad Mulcher (Sep 19, 2006)

Brian-

Shoot me an email and I can email you a sample contract. [email protected]

Mad Mulcher


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

i e-mailed you this afternoon.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

Brian's Lawn said:


> i see where you guys are soming from about looking at the property and bidding accordingly. i think what i will do is simply write down the price i am willing to do it at and gie it them and say that salt is an extra $10. i will also add the ammount of snow in there. for instance $30 up to six inches. $45 6-10" and $60 for 10" and up. hows that sound to you guys?


anybody got anything about these? to much money? for the big storm? btw i would go on a 2" trigger.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Brian,

Alot of people will not sign a contract on residential. All those numbers you throw at them they just get confused. You are going to get 90 percent of your work when it snows the first time. Just go door to door when the snow hits I use to do all the time when I was 16 I made a fortune doing it that way. 


Take Crae and good luck

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

how did you do that? just go up to peoples doors and say "I'll snowblow your driveway and sidewalks for $30." or what?



Rcgm said:


> Brian,
> 
> Alot of people will not sign a contract on residential. All those numbers you throw at them they just get confused. You are going to get 90 percent of your work when it snows the first time. Just go door to door when the snow hits I use to do all the time when I was 16 I made a fortune doing it that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

BINGO Brian 

Most average people hate winter they don't like to be cold. How many people say lets go on vacation where it is freezing cold? None. So the last thing people want to do is shovel that drivewaywhen its cold out . So here is how I did it I got the truck ready to go went down the street where a big housing complex is me and my buddy and went around the complex and started hitting houses knock knock do you want your driveway done. Sure they said. Thats how I did it I was always trying and still am to make the money. I would even go up to people that had half there driveway done and say you want me to finish that for you for 15 dollars. Brian you are starting out and you can work a little cheaper than most of us because you are young and don't have alot of overhead.But don't sell yourself short.We use to charge 20 to 25 dollars for a driveway that took 15 or 20 minutes and we would do 30 or 40 of those suckers.You do the math there little buddy.So get out there young feller and make some moneypayup 

Take Care PM me if you have any questions
Brad 
RCGM


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

thank you brad, that is most likely what will happen throughout the course of the winter and just have a few contracted accounts that i will do and then just run around the neighborhood. hahahaha. thanks for the encouragement


----------



## hillndale (Oct 25, 2005)

Where I live a lot of people will pay good money to have their drive snow blowed. They don't want a plow on their drive 'cause they are paranoid I guess, of damage. Or it's tight quarters, or their drive is paved with bricks or something. Try to appeal to folks on that premise. Don't sell yourself short just because it's a snowblower & not a plow. You are gonna be braving the elements, so be sure to get appropriate compensation. All the best!!!

hillndale


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

right on man. its freezing cold out there with the wind blowing and im freezin and i wan to make some payup


----------



## EnviroTeam (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll just add my 2 cents in here too, I agree with those who said quote by the driveway, Never give em a price over the phone or in a flier, you will get burned eventually. That is my cardinal rule when it comes to quotes, I have to see it first. Some times people really don't want to tell you where they live when they call for a quote, but not many and I figure if they won't let you see it first there is a reason for it. Not only that but it's a known fact in the sales world that people have a harder time saying no to your face! I broke my own cardinal rule once just last week and I gave a woman a likely price (i was non committal about it but gave her a ball park) over the phone, She is the only one that I haven't signed so far this year. Get in their face!


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

i have noticed that its more likely for people to say yes to you when youre there in person. i would never give a price over the phone either. i totally agree. you gotta see it first!


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

EnviroTeam said:


> I'll just add my 2 cents in here too, I agree with those who said quote by the driveway, Never give em a price over the phone or in a flier, you will get burned eventually. That is my cardinal rule when it comes to quotes, I have to see it first. Some times people really don't want to tell you where they live when they call for a quote, but not many and I figure if they won't let you see it first there is a reason for it. Not only that but it's a known fact in the sales world that people have a harder time saying no to your face! I broke my own cardinal rule once just last week and I gave a woman a likely price (i was non committal about it but gave her a ball park) over the phone, She is the only one that I haven't signed so far this year. Get in their face!


I do the same thing never a price over the phone not even the good ol BALLPARK figure.Because they say do you have a ballpark and if you say fifty you get there and its going to be a hundred they heard one word it was fifty.Well they say what happened to fifty.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Your rates seem way to cheap. I'm not sure if its cuz you are from a different area of the country than me but my minimum is 35. Every time I go back its another 35 bucks. Thats a minimum. Most driveways are more. I dont tell them how often I will back but I say I try to be there every 4-6 inches. I have about 35 driveways. Some guys around me charge half every time they go back(probably 20%) but I sell myself on reliability. It takes me about 41/2 hours to do them all. If the snow is falling fast I cant get there every 4-6 inches, but every time I come back its the same price. I did the same work each time, used the same gas each time, and have the same wear and tear each time. I also risk my truck breaking every time I go back. I understand you are doing the work with a snowblower but thats more work. Are you gonna go back a couple times with your snowblower or will you just wait till the end of the storm and do it all? Also, How much are you buying your salt for? 10 dollars to salt peoples driveways? How much gas is it gonna take you to go pick up that salt. What are you gonna make 5 bucks to standout in the cold and salt a driveway by hand. I wouldnt even offer it. Wait till they ask for it. If they do I would definitely go up on that price. There are a lot of factors involved. Are you gonna be buying rock salt by the bag? What happens when there is big snow expected and your local home depot is out? Everybody rushes there and buys salt and shovels when its supposed to snow. Now where do you go? So you end up travelling all over to buy your salt for the three people who want their driveway salted for ten bucks. Not that you shouldnt do it but just consider these things.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

I Hanent thought of that stuff. i might not even offer it like you said. the reason that my price is a little low is because its my first year doing it and i want to get my name out there and im mos def not trying to low ball anybody or undercut the bigger companies. the driveways in my area arent huge and if they are i would probably tell them to call a plowing company because i could make more money doing three drives in the time it would take to do that one. the price i give out kind of depends on the property. i tell people that i will try to be at their house at a 2.5-3" trigger. snow doesnt fall that fast around here and we normally dont get to much. i really dont think my prices are that low for where i live. thanks again for all the advice. anything helps.


----------

